# Gamers Near Quincy, IL?



## Bard Lucian

Greetings,

I might be moving to Quincy, IL in the next couple of months, and I am looking for gamers in the area. Are there any members of the Qunicy community interested in gaming on these boards?

Scott Paeth


----------



## Remus Lupin

Changed my screen name, but also

*bump*


----------



## Remus Lupin

*bump*


----------



## Remus Lupin

Nobody? Really?

Oh well,

*bump*


----------



## Urbannen

I'm originally from Hannibal, MO, so I can answer "Yes, really, nobody."  

That is, there are probably no gamers in Quincy that are also on ENWorld.  But who knows?  I think there's a comic book store down by the State Street Store (if that place is still there) that maybe sells RPG products.  Someone there might be able to give you some leads.  The only other place I know of that sells RPG products is the Waldenbooks in the mall.  Maybe there are gamers at Quincy College?  (I'm doubtful.)    

-Caveat:  I haven't been to Quincy in several years.

I'm just saying that I get the impression that Quincy is not a roleplaying mecca - it may take a while.  Good luck to you!


----------



## toucanbuzz

*Resurrecting this thread, Quincy IL*

I recently moved to Hannibal MO for a job and am looking for D&D gamers in the area, including Quincy IL.  Although I've been here months, I am having trouble even finding an RPG gaming store!  I've been playing 2nd Ed. for years now because my last group and I just didn't pony up the dough for the 3rd edition books (and we're too set in our ways); generally in the Realms setting with a bit of Dragonlance, Ravenloft, Dark Sun, and even a stint of old Buck Rogers.  

Anyhow, looking for a seasoned group, have DM'd for years in 2nd edition but not 3rd, so would prefer to play 3rd.  Always have enjoyed a gaming group ages 22 and up, generally somewhat responsible crowd whose idea of gaming is to have fun and socialize, not build uber-PCs or engage in mindless hack n' slash with Tiamat at 1st level alongside the avatar of Tempus and armed with Holy Avengers that we 'found' in the trash of a gnomish inventor.  You get the point.

Any connections anyone has in the area or even directions to an RPG store would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks.


----------



## DragonsHeart80

I will be moving to Quincy within the next month (Hopefully) and would love to play.  Im 23 and have been playing D&D for about 13 years.  Have played 3rd since it came out and have looked upon 3.5.

E-mail me at DragonsHeart80@hotmail.com


----------



## Wolfspirit

Yeah, good luck.  Most of my extended family lives over there, (Ursa and Lima, mostly), and it's definatly not a very D&D friendly area.  I tend to refer to it when I go there for Christmas as the "Land Internet Forgot".  The only place I know of that even sells some D&D stuff is the Waldens in the mall (forgot its name).

I will ask my Grandma if she knows anything when I call her this weekend.


----------



## Urbannen

Wolfspirit said:
			
		

> \ "Land Internet Forgot".




   

So true!  My mother still acts as though it's out of the ordinary that her neighbors get internet in their home.


----------



## pogre

Hey guys,

There used to be a gaming convention in Quincy called QuinCon put on by the Great River Gaming Guild. I have no idea if it is still going.

Holy Cow! I just found a web presence for QuinCon and the convention is the last weekend in June. The website is hosted on Angelfire though so prepare for pop-ups. The page gives a contact of kai_firewolf@yahoo.com - no real name.


----------



## marketingman

What is cool is I use to attend the convention as a dealer, they run a very good show and have had a very stead group. Of couse I have not done any conventionas since November 2001.

What is cool is that the  upstairs is a bowling alley and the local gameshop was four doors down. Usuall deallers were the gameroom from Peoria and Dragons Table from Champaign.


----------



## toucanbuzz

Thanks for the replies!  Disheartening to hear this size of town doesn't even have a good gaming store.  I remember taking a road-trip back in highschool to the QuinCon years ago, back before I had ditched all my old Magic cards and had the free time to pull all-night marathons.  Not bad.  This QuinCon unfortunately runs at the exact same time I promised I'd be at a wedding (not my own).  I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope some miracle saves me from having to trek to southern Indiana, but hope is slim.....

Ah well, there's an open bar, so I'll get something outta it.


----------



## Maximus5684

*I'm Looking Too*

I live in Quincy, IL and have been playing D&D 3.5 for just over a year. I have a good knowledge of the rules and am looking for a 2nd group to play in (hopefully one that meets more than once every 3 months). I play in another local group and they have been playing for over 20 years, though they're not looking for new members at this time. Please, download my vCard and contact me!

P.S. There IS a gaming store in Quincy, though not well-known or well stocked.  It is on the south-east side of the 36th and Maine intersection in the middle of a group of 3 shops.  He sells mostly models but has a wall of D&D books and figures.  Also sells regular and rare dice (100 sided & others)  I forgot the name of the shop.


----------



## singerbard

*Lots of gaming in Quincy*

First, there's the Great River Gaming Guild. It's been around for over 25 years. They run a convention the third weekend in June every year.

Yes, this weekend (June 20-22, 2008).

They also have gaming every Sunday night from 6-10pm in the basement hall at Tangerine Bowl at 36th & Maine.

They've been doing THAT for years too.

Up until a month ago there were three places that sold games: Quincy Hobby on Maine just east of 36th, Midwest Comics and Collectibles on Broadway just east of 18th, and Par-a-dice Games and Comics at 12th and Vermont. Oh yeah, and Waldenbooks in the mall, though they're clueless. Midwest is closed temporarily while the owner takes some time off and finds a new storefront.

I've lived in Quincy since 1996. I've known about the Guild since 1998, and patronized Quincy Hobby and Midwest since that time.

Don't know what rocks you guys from Quincy and Hannibal were living under, but everyone of those except Paradice has been operating since well before the original 2003 posting on this thread.

Oh and btw, I've had internet since I moved here in 1996, and switched to DSL in 2001, and at decent prices too.

Forgottonia western Illinois has been, but not anymore.

And we have some good looking women too. And too much river water at the moment.


----------

